# Teamspeak 3 problem



## pwon (Nov 20, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to install on my server speech server (teamspeak 3) and it wrote in putty 

```
Please view the logfile for details.
Starting the TeamSpeak 3 server
TeamSpeak 3 server started, for details please view the log file
9180# /libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libthr.so.3" not found, required by "ts3server_freebsd_x86"
```
How do I fix it?


----------



## pwon (Nov 21, 2011)

who can help me? please.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2011)

I know nothing about this, but was PMed, so I'll guess.  There's a port that should make sure needed dependencies are installed, audio/teamspeak3-server.  Other than that, both FreeBSD 8 and FreeBSD 9 provide libthr.so.3.  FreeBSD 7 might not, I don't have a -7 system around any more to check.

pwon, in the future please post information about the version of operating system and how the program was installed.  When asking for help, providing lots of information to make that easier is a way of being respectful.  Both bumping a thread and PMing random posters can be frowned on, so at least wait a couple of days for a response to an ordinary thread before trying alternate methods.  Thanks.


----------



## OH (Nov 21, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> (...) Other than that, both FreeBSD 8 and FreeBSD 9 provide libthr.so.3.  FreeBSD 7 might not, I don't have a -7 system around any more to check.



In the last week of its existence I can confirm my last 7.4-box has /lib/libthr.so.3 present.


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd guess the teamspeak server port/package uses a prebuilt binary that was compiled on FreeBSD 7 and newer binaries are not available, the ventrilo server port/package is the same. Installing misc/compat7x should fix the missing library problem.


----------



## pwon (Nov 21, 2011)

What command have to fix it
to put in putty.


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2011)

`# pkg_add -r compat7x` should do it, if that does not work post the output of `# uname -a`.


----------



## pwon (Nov 21, 2011)

Not working, there are still error.


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2011)

Again, please post the output of `# uname -a`. The port of audio/teamspeak3-server works for me on FreeBSD 9 amd64 without the compat package so that is not actually needed, how did you install the teamspeak server?


----------



## pwon (Nov 21, 2011)

```
FreeBSD 9180.fast.net.il 6.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb  5 08:41:59 UTC 2009     
[email]root@server_80.loyalness.com[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP  i386
```

[ When a post is held for moderation, don't post it four times. Read what it says on the screen for thirty seconds. Thanks. -- Mod. ]


----------



## kpa (Nov 21, 2011)

You're on an ancient version of FreeBSD, upgrade to 7.4 at least or 8.2 if possible.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------

